# Where can I find top losers/gainers of a past date?



## noboblox (23 March 2019)

If I want to see which asx stocks were top gainer/losers on a certain date in past, where can I find this information?


----------



## tech/a (27 March 2019)

You can write your own filter to find these at any date.
Often the top winner or loser will be very thinly traded
So would be worth adding a few filters--eg Liquidity over X


----------



## noboblox (27 March 2019)

tech/a said:


> You can write your own filter to find these at any date.
> Often the top winner or loser will be very thinly traded
> So would be worth adding a few filters--eg Liquidity over X




Which website offers that feature? The ones I checked on internet don’t have past date feature. All show last traded data only. Can you please provide a link?


----------



## qldfrog (27 March 2019)

No easy way i see but if you have amibroker and a data feed, you can probably do a small program for that
For a given date/date range
Variable maxloss=0
For each code in asx
(or other domain)
1 Compute loss, 
2 if loss bigger than variable  maxloss
Then maxloss equal loss, storedcode equal code
Next
Print maxloss/code

But i am not aware of database storing that info directly

If you use past data, you might also have issues with renamed code, reused or removed code
Beware
Not the answer you would like i am afraid


----------



## Tpbal (24 April 2019)

I thought AFR had some of this data ? ( for a fee of course )


----------

